#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Feministische rolmodel & directeur instituut emancipatie ontslagen wegens grensoverschrijdend gedrag

## Revisor

*Directeur van kennisinstituut voor emancipatie ontslagen wegens grensoverschrijdend gedrag*

Kaouthar Darmoni is ontslagen als directeur van Atria, het kennisinstituut voor emancipatie en vrouwengeschiedenis in Amsterdam. Ze heeft zich op meerdere vlakken ernstig misdragen, blijkt uit een extern onderzoek van Hoffmann Bedrijfsrecherche, waarvan de conclusies in handen zijn van _de Volkskrant_. 

*Robert van de Griend* 30 december 2022, 00:00

 Kaouthar Darmoni was sinds oktober 2019 directeur bij Atria. Beeld Aurlie Geurts

Darmoni zou zich bij Atria, een vooraanstaand instituut dat zich al sinds 1935 sterk maakt voor gelijke behandeling van mannen en vrouwen, meermaals schuldig hebben gemaakt aan (seksueel) grensoverschrijdend en intimiderend gedrag jegens ondergeschikten. Ook zou ze niet integer zijn omgegaan met arbeidsrechten van medewerkers.

De conclusies, die in een e-mail van de raad van toezicht van Atria worden gedeeld met de (voormalige) personeelsleden die aan het Hoffmann-onderzoek hebben meegewerkt, liggen extra gevoelig omdat Atria zelf overheden en bedrijven adviseert over het creren van een veilig werkklimaat en het bestrijden van grensoverschrijdend gedrag.

Uit de bevindingen blijkt ook dat Darmoni, die sinds oktober 2019 directeur was bij Atria en veelvuldig optrad in de media en het sprekerscircuit, de uitkomst van een medewerkerstevredenheidsonderzoek heeft gemanipuleerd. Ze zou de noodkreten die waren geuit door bijna de helft van het personeel uit de resultaten hebben verwijderd en zo verborgen hebben gehouden voor de raad van toezicht.

Daarnaast zou Darmoni, die in Tunesi is geboren en in Frankrijk studeerde, onwaarheden hebben verteld over haar opleidingen en werkervaring. Hoffmann spreekt van bedrog en/of dwaling.

Op basis van deze conclusies heeft de raad van toezicht van Atria de arbeidsovereenkomst van Darmoni begin december vernietigd. 
*
Om de tuin geleid*

Het onderzoek naar Darmoni werd in juli ingesteld nadat medewerkers hun onvrede over haar hadden geuit bij de vertrouwenspersoon van Atria. Sindsdien was Darmoni niet aan het werk, naar eigen zeggen omdat ze ziek was. In de e-mail over de bevindingen van het Hoffmann-onderzoek, waarin onder meer de klachten van 23 werknemers zijn opgenomen, schrijft de raad van toezicht (RvT): De RvT betreurt het dat de onveilige werksituatie zo lang, te lang, heeft kunnen voortduren. En: Hoewel ook de RvT vele maanden en zelfs van meet af aan door mevrouw Darmoni om de tuin werd geleid, betreurt de RvT dat het toezichtsysteem meerdere malen niet goed heeft gefunctioneerd.

Drie oud-medewerkers van Atria met wie _de Volkskrant_ sprak, die op verschillende afdelingen van het instituut werkzaam waren, onderschrijven de bevindingen van Hoffmann.

Onafhankelijk van elkaar typeren ze Darmoni als exhibitionisch en ongeremd. Ze zou meermaals een gelegenheid hebben aangegrepen om zichzelf te ontkleden en in haar bh of haar string op de werkvloer hebben gestaan. Ook zou ze personeelsleden ongevraagd op het achterhoofd hebben gekust. Dat Darmoni de wekelijkse vergadering op maandagochtend standaard begon met buikdansen  iets waarover ze zelf in interviews heeft verteld  werd door de voormalige werknemers eveneens als ongepast ervaren.

We moesten allemaal meedoen met buikdansen, vertelt Nicky, die net als de twee andere oud-medewerkers uit angst voor represailles alleen met een gefingeerde naam in de krant wil. Dat vonden de meesten van ons verschrikkelijk. Soms drukte Kaouthar bij het dansen haar borsten of billen tegen je aan. Als iemand iets van haar gedrag zei, lachte ze je vierkant uit. 
*
Angstcultuur*

Volgens de oud-werknemers, die hun ervaringen met Darmoni ook met de onderzoekers van Hoffmann deelden, heerste er een angstcultuur onder de ontslagen directeur. Personeelsleden die kritiek uitten op haar inhoudelijke koers of manier van leidinggeven, zouden stelselmatig publiekelijk zijn geschoffeerd, weggepest of aan de kant zijn gezet.

Als je bij Kaouthar uit de gratie viel, dan belandde je voor het tribunaal, vertelt Charlie. Ze zette dan andere collegas tegen je op of begon ten overstaan van iedereen tegen je te schreeuwen. We hadden constant de angst: wie gaat de volgende worden?

Ex-medewerker Sam zegt: Ik heb al die tijd dat ik met Kaouthar werkte geen kritische vraag aan haar durven stellen.

De voormalige medewerkers vertellen ook dat onder verantwoordelijkheid van Darmoni het pand van Atria werd volgehangen met cameras die beeld en geluid vastlegden. Hoewel dat werd gepresenteerd als een maatregel om diefstal door bouwvakkers tegen te gaan, zouden de cameras in de praktijk ook zijn gebruikt om het personeel in de gaten te houden. We zijn meerdere keren aangesproken op iets dat via die cameras was waargenomen, zegt Sam. Dit is herhaaldelijk aangekaart, omdat het in strijd is met de privacywet. Maar daar is nooit iets mee gedaan.

*Signalen al in 2020*

De vertrokken personeelsleden zijn tevreden over de uitkomst van het Hoffmann-onderzoek, maar zijn ook kritisch op de rol van de raad van toezicht van Atria. Die had veel eerder moeten ingrijpen, vinden ze, omdat er al langer signalen waren dat Darmoni wangedrag vertoonde. Onze ondernemingsraad heeft al in 2020 aan de bel getrokken, zegt Charlie.

Ook het grote personeelsverloop bij Atria had een aanwijzing moeten zijn voor de raad van toezicht, menen de oud-medewerkers. In 2020 en 2021 zijn in totaal 34 mensen vertrokken, blijkt uit de jaarverslagen van het instituut, op een personeelsbestand van zon 33.

De drie voormalige werknemers met wie _de Volkskrant_ sprak, hekelen het feit dat de raad van toezicht zo min mogelijk ruchtbaarheid wil geven aan het gedwongen ontslag van Darmoni. In de e-mail over de bevindingen van het Hoffmann-onderzoek schrijft de raad van toezicht dat het beter is daarover low profile te blijven in de media. Dat zou in [het] belang van Atria, de (ex-)medewerkers en het ministerie van OCW als subsidieverstrekker zijn en ter bescherming van de slachtoffers van het grensoverschrijdend gedrag.

Nicky: Ik begrijp best dat de raad van toezicht de reputatie van Atria en de subsidie van OCW (Onderwijs, Cultuur en Wetenschap, _red_.) wil veiligstellen. Dat is ook belangrijk, want er wordt daar door veel mensen goed werk verricht. Maar als je het wangedrag van Kaouthar stilhoudt, zit ze binnenkort weer ergens anders op een hoge positie en maakt ze daar ook weer slachtoffers. 
*
Mediation*

Desgevraagd laat de raad van toezicht aan _de Volkskrant_ weten dat er voorafgaand aan het Hoffmann-onderzoek al een mediationtraject met Darmoni in gang was gezet, nadat er in december 2021 serieuze meldingen over haar waren binnengekomen. Dat traject zou in februari door Darmoni zijn afgebroken.

Op andere vragen wil de raad van toezicht niet ingaan: We zitten momenteel in de juridische afwikkeling. Zolang dit nog loopt, doet Atria vanwege de zorgvuldigheid geen mededelingen over de kwestie, in het belang van alle betrokkenen.

Kaouthar Darmoni zegt tegen _de Volkskrant_ dat ze haar ontslag bij de rechter zal aanvechten. De gronden voor haar gedwongen vertrek noemt ze onjuist en een samenraapsel van verzinsels. Het onderzoeksrapport van Hoffmann heeft ze naar eigen zeggen niet ingezien.

Ik heb wel de vragen gezien die de onderzoekers van Hoffmann aan de medewerkers van Atria hebben voorgelegd. Daaruit rijst een volledig onjuist beeld. De mening van medewerkers die positief zijn en bezwaar hebben gemaakt tegen de insinuerende vraagstelling van de onderzoekers is niet meegenomen.

Verder wil Darmoni niet reageren op de conclusies van Hoffmann en de verklaringen van de drie ex-werknemers met wie _de Volkskrant_ heeft gesproken. Mijn focus is nu volledig gericht op dit kort geding.

Mede door haar flamboyante verschijning, haar voorliefde voor buikdansen en haar openheid over haar seksualiteit was Darmoni de afgelopen jaren een graag geziene gast in televisieprogrammas, tijdschriften en kranten. In maart van dit jaar vertelde ze in een interview met _Volkskrant Magazine_ over haar neiging om vrouwelijke werknemers te omhelzen: Ook voor de pandemie uitbrak werd ik soms gewaarschuwd: pas op met aanraken, het is grensoverschrijdend gedrag. Sommige vrouwen bij Atria vonden het in het begin een beetje eng, maar daarna vonden ze het heerlijk.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...drag~b633fe15/

----------

